# Homemade crucible furnace



## Drimacus (Feb 1, 2013)

In this photo, the furnace cover was removed at dusk, showing the crucible contents of molten silver with interesting convection currents on the surface.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 2, 2013)

That is just so beautiful! Like staring down a volcano.

Thanks for sharing!

Göran


----------



## Auful (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks neat. Would you mind sharing details of how you constructed it? I would like to seem more pictures too! Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Drimacus (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello auful. The design is based on a propane-powered furnace that was shown on backyardcasting.com a few years ago. That file is no longer there perhaps because of copyright but if you want the original pdf please send me a private message.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, great photo dude.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 1, 2014)

any photos of this setup ??


----------

